# Fun Things to do while Rolling at Home



## User Name

OK well. Just wondering what some of you home rolllers do at home? Games? Stupid stuff? (not stupid while rollin lol) . I find my self to get Looooost in my computer for some reason. Im lookin for other stuff to try and do to entertain myself and my other half   Suggestions?


----------



## blackpaw

aahh let's see..

Music Music Music Dance Dance Dance

Lights, glowsticks, etc. Fun to give or receive a light show 

Look at your pictures of nice things. Last time mine were "moving around".

Vicks, aroma stuff, things that smell great.

Take a walk outside.. Never know what or who you'll see.

Shower, bath or the pool are amazing when rollin..


----------



## User Name

wow no one else ehh. I guess im one of the few home rollers


----------



## Ryan_Nunya

I'm a home roller usually, but the only thing I can really think of is to throw on some good tunes, put on a lava lamp or a good visualizer or both.  I hear a bath or shower is great as blackpaw said, but I've never tried it myself.  Otherwise, I just like to chill, think about stuff, and let the music take me wherever.


----------



## jam uh weezy

jump up and down on the couch.


----------



## Blissful Thinking

If you're not typically using headphones while on the computer, I have found that some good tunes through decent quality headphones feel really good as opposed to a full speaker system while browsing forums/aim/etc. for some odd reason.

Also, yes, showers/baths! A good bath with some aromatherapy bath salts, dark room, and if you can arrange it for some lights/visuals...so nice!


----------



## toa$t

sex


----------



## bavm

winamp + milkdrop

get a mirror and put it in the bathroom facing another mirror...then glowstick
^haven't done it myself yet but friends did and said it was absolutely ridiculous

get in/out of bed covers
hot/cold showers

lot of music and visualizations on winamp


----------



## User Name

Not only do i get Looooooooost on my computer but I also get ADD with the remote for the T.V always changing the channel and cant find anything to watch


----------



## User Name

yea winamp and windows media player visuals are great


----------



## SHHMCJOOAPOYS

massages


----------



## stOp.drOp.THiZZ

toa$t said:


> sex



I Agree.


----------



## gelleng

toa$t said:


> sex



+2!!


----------



## Rizzen

rolling at home solo or no?

solo:
yeah, i tend to get geeked out on a computer or my phone for hours.  surfind the web, chatting with people, looking up most random shit ever, forgetting what i look for and start looking for totally off topic shit.... and etc
but while solo, get some glowsticks, vick, some techno, a steamed out restroom, and ... do whatever! dont watch movies, cuz thats a waste of a roll, and thats just my opinion.  download diff music, look up diff music.  also they got some really trippy videos on youtube made FOR rolling which really fuck you up.  lol

if you got a girl.... come on now!

a dude!  just go with a flow and do whatever feels right and fun. stay occupied and not by some stupid shit like looking for bud under the coach, cuz you will NEVER find it lol.

rolling at home is fun, to me anyways.  with good crowd, some music, glowsticks, blacklight and etc.  


you probably know this, but have some weed.  and actually a duster... it does wonders [its not safe to use, im just mentioning it, because it really fucks your world up.].


----------



## User Name

I never roll alone. thats boring as hell.lol as for weed though I dont smoke and the times I did I really dont like it to tell you the truth. Smoked while rolling a looong time ago. Dont remember what happened tho lol.


----------



## Rizzen

User Name said:


> I never roll alone. thats boring as hell.lol as for weed though I dont smoke and the times I did I really dont like it to tell you the truth. Smoked while rolling a looong time ago. Dont remember what happened tho lol.





Well, of course, play smart....

Weed, and mdma, and any other drug is NOT for everyone in the world.

Weed helps my roll.  
Weed helps my friends roll... [ a lot of friends of mine smoke, and they all benefit from THC]

And of course, personal choice.


----------



## f13nd

Since I'm currently rolling and im on the computer heres my list of rolling and sitting on comp stuff.....

Browse/Troll/Fap -  I'm not gonna break any rules tho..u know the link

http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/addiction/drugs/mouse.html
Flash animated cute neurochemistry thing with mice


http://www.godlessgeeks.com/LINKS/GodProof.htm
Think about how there is no god, then look how much people care about not believing in god and kinda laugh and sigh at the same time.


http://www.math.utah.edu/~pa/math/0by0.html
You can know why your calculator says undefined when you divide by zero

stumble
http://www.stumbleupon.com/


Watch some flix @ movie forumz

Join bloodninja in his chronicles
http://board.sitcom.co.uk/Bloodninja.txt


porn - jj.am



And when you finish doing all that, you can post about it right here


----------



## Venrak

I love to play racing games while rolling at home with the tunes on. I tried to play Shaiya, this free WoW spinoff the other night and it was fucking radical.

I like to draw and write music near the end of the peak and during the comedown. 

And +1 for not trying to find bud under the couch. Even if you're sure you'll find some. It's a fucking trap.


----------



## Rizzen

omg lol


----------



## f13nd

oh also this is probably an amusing site you can look at and then post about

http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/

lol


----------



## the_ketaman

I find doing various artforms, everything between dancing, sclupting, drawing, poetry, deep ad meaningful convo's. And just fooling around, making jokes and trying to keep the laughs rolling throughout the whole experience.


Exploring with mates, clubbing or raving though raves are way better, more friendly pilled out ppl, less drunk aggressive ppl) Have fun ppls and take it easy 

Another thing im learning that is extremely fun to learn and when youve mastered it you can give people the best lightshows but im learing how to do glowsringing/short stringing and freehand. This looks amazing and when Ive got that mastered which will take awhile im going to learn fire poi but im not even going to attempt that yet as obviously its for experts and quite dangerous and I aint no expert yet so ill give it some time.

Hope I gave you some ideas


----------



## tank90

every thing is fun on x


----------



## Dragynfyr

self improvement is masturbation


----------



## iNOVA

Things to do:
-A beautiful woman

-Wipeout HD for PS3

-Listen to Trance (Needs to be loud with plenty of bass...if not just plug in your earbuds on ipod.)

-ULTRA 5-Min *Orange* Glowsticks for Dancing when peaking

-Build UV Candy Bracelets under backlight

-respect the Mau5

-Climb into Fuzzy Fluffy blankets with your female acquaintance 

-Read a Novel

-Paint with black light paint

-DJ (If you can Focus)

-Smoke *BUD*

-Stare at the itunes visualizer

-Comedown

I hope all of this is done with a group of your favorite friends. To me, a good group of people is most important..


----------



## Dragynfyr

^^ oh wait, thought you were talking about alone, you've got another half = SEX~! lol


----------



## tank90

yea every one needs a good club group


----------



## Dragynfyr

And glowsticks are fun when you connect them to strings, but take some skill to get good with... I found that if you have many strings, and many sicks, of every color you can get your hands on, you can tie them together at various lengths creating something of a medieval glo-weapon. Just fuck around swingin that bad boy every which way! When you spin it fast enough all the colors blend together and create BRIGHT WHITE light!  It'll kill some time for sure hehe


----------



## User Name

Dragynfyr said:


> self improvement is masturbation



hhaaha if thats true than most of us should be perfect


----------



## johnny4711

Sex, then  good flick "Watch Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas..............."


----------



## gelleng

I  watching Fear and Loathing on drugs, I have seen it one every drug I have taken.


----------



## stealthtrucker

fear and loathing fuck yeah I love that movie

I watch it sometimes when I get fucked up it just gets me in the mood espesically the opening scene

"we were somewhere on the edge of the desert, near barstow, when the Drugs began to take hold"


----------



## johnny4711

Did you see what god just did to us man,   who said anything about slicing you up, limes what limes, your a fucking narcotics agent i knew it, your not portugese...................


----------



## johnny4711

Ignore this terrible drug, pretend its not happening! My blood is to thick for nevada..........hahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rizzen

Have you guys seent he movie "Rolling" yet?


----------



## stOp.drOp.THiZZ

Fear and loathing is a great movie.. But its kinda slow from the start and picks up and then gets kinda slow then gets really intense.. It usually makes my roll go up and down. I like to watch it while stoned though.


----------



## New bee

flashlight Ap on the ipod or iphone. turn your brightness all the way up in ipod/iphone settings. turn on the flashlight and scroll across for different effects. scroll up and down for brighter or darker

repeat as necessary

enjoy for up to 6 hours


----------



## User Name

Rizzen said:


> Have you guys seent he movie "Rolling" yet?



nahh whats that? where can i find it at?


----------



## Rizzen

User Name said:


> nahh whats that? where can i find it at?



I have seen it on you tube, but it only has short parts from it, not the full movie [1hr 30mins].  

Im gonna search throught my favs, because I have a link to watch it free, or download it.


----------



## Rizzen

Watch part 1: http://www.zshare.net/video/58655962881ca5ac/
Watch part 2: http://www.zshare.net/video/586559990a8b749e/

Also you can download it from there.

Links are safe... no virus or anything like that.  Check it out, and post feedback.


----------



## User Name

dont worry Rizen i got a test kit (norton anti virus) so its all good HAHAHHHA


----------



## Rizzen

Well just saying.  I hate when people leave a link for something, and you click it... and catch some BS virus/bug.


----------



## Xevro

smoke a shitloads of weedz


----------



## 760rollz

Porn lube and masturbation hehehe


----------



## Hoes call me santa

A bath or a shower with some nice shower cleaning gel feels veryyy good


----------



## mattandr3ws

Glow STicks are the best. Either free hand or use shoestring. Cutting them open and throwing it all over the house... glow space, is the shit! Rap music! timbaland/ Kanye please! 

Screw LEDS, glow shit is the best. 

Staying up while coming down and not going to sleep, geekin out with your friends on the dumbest shit! ahah. 

Shit just laying down jammin to good feeling music is the best! 

Ah well hope in december I get to experience this again!!


----------



## AJAX

use a feather boa... it is amazing, you will find feathers everywhere next morning but its amazing,

showers, hot to cold and back and forth

run around your block at 4:30 am , like go take a jog, feels great

GO INTO THE neighborhood swimming pool as the sun rises, AMAZING

Pet your dogs, cats, snake or any other pet you may own

TURN ALL THE LIGHTS OFf, nothing but candles, and loud music and glowsticks,, good times.. shadows go nuts!!!!



smoke bud


----------



## Dragynfyr

mattandr3ws said:


> Glow STicks are the best. Either free hand or use shoestring. Cutting them open and throwing it all over the house... glow space, is the shit!



*ahem* keeping in mind that they ARE full of glass shards, so be careful with that.. not to mention stains some stuff forever haha


----------



## questforstarfish

THE GAME OF LIFE

board games are total sugar when you're rollin


----------



## RGB

Get a lot of different kinds of fabric and just roll around in it. Make a "cave".


----------



## blackpaw

questforstarfish said:


> THE GAME OF LIFE
> 
> board games are total sugar when you're rollin



I was thinking Candy Land


----------



## mattandr3ws

board games?? the fuck are y'all doing wasting this wonderful drug!!... listen to music and glow stick with your friends and have a blast.... board games?? damn that pisses me off, send me your E so I can at least enjoy it... what a waste... def venting here since I can't get shit and have been trying for the past month and a half... sigh. Why are dealers so hard to find these days


----------



## missybbycakez

Never fuck on ecstasy.
ruins the pleasure when ur sober..

But anyways;; Have people with you.
Have them give u a massage, get in different positions.
(laying on them to have them rub ur chest, vice versa, have them sit on ur lap to rub ur chest)
Make it unique, it doesn't need to be involving sex.

turn ur shower on, get it nice and hot.
Don't let the steam go out.
And sit in there, like a sauna.
On ur toilet or something.
Amazing.
And MUSIC.
Music is ur bestfriend wen ur rolling(other than massages, water or oj, and binkies!)


I usually roll at my bestie's house.
I'd prefer her house other than raves, honestly


----------



## missybbycakez

Dealers hard to find??
Shiiit!
Live in New Mexico and u'll see them around every corner!
haa.

I have the hoook up.
I can get yellow tipped molly's fer FREE!
Haa


----------



## VincentOnE

missybbycakez said:


> Never fuck on ecstasy.
> ruins the pleasure when ur sober..



-myth


----------



## Rizzen

VincentOnE said:


> -myth



qft


----------



## missybbycakez

I forgot to mension.
When you're receiving a massage sitting in between there legs, rub their thighs.
Or vice versa.
I absolutely LOVE my thighs rubbed while rolling..


----------



## missybbycakez

Wait..
So that is a myth..?
My sister said she likes the pleasure better sober cuz she knows its real or something or another.

I hate when my sister talks about her damn sex life with me.. haha


----------



## Woodrowbt

RGB said:


> Get a lot of different kinds of fabric and just roll around in it. Make a "cave".



OMG man.  I haven't done that since i was like 10.  BUT IT SOUNDS FUCKIN FUN on X!  

lmao....that one cracked me up


----------



## Woodrowbt

missybbycakez said:


> Wait..
> So that is a myth..?
> My sister said she likes the pleasure better sober cuz she knows its real or something or another.
> 
> I hate when my sister talks about her damn sex life with me.. haha




Thats a very stupid myth.  How would it ruin it?  Most people can't even cum on E.  

I would rather fuck sober than never be able to cum....

Although it is nice fucking on E...


----------



## rollingrainbow

i love rolling at home i feel so comfertable.
tv& computer is nice but i can't really focus. . i usually just sit there and think lol. 

But I have satin sheets with a down comferter= amazing.. . 
and i love petting my wiener dog


----------



## RGB

Heh, you'll probably be more wrapped up in how much you love your partner than how good the sex is. Sure, the sensations are really cool, but you easily get distracted from the act of fucking (which, honestly, feels kind of mechanical on E) and end up stroking their head and telling them they have pretty eyes. 

Now, fucking on amps is another story entirely -- if you have "speedy" pills, you can go at it like crazy (though, ditto on the not being able to cum part). I'm surprised there aren't myths about how if you fuck on meth it'll destroy sex forever.


----------



## Woodrowbt

When i rolled at home.

I would do the following things:


Tape or tie tons of different color glowsticks to the cieling fan...with strings of different length.

Vicks.....rub and inhalers.  Have someone blow the vicks inhaler into your eyes.

Light shows of course.

A nice sitting/laying area with plush pillows and blankets. (under the glowstick fan)

Techno blaring through 15" subs!

Oils to massage...

A few odds and ends.  I always had a roll list for the weekend of things to get.


----------



## Woodrowbt

RGB said:


> Heh, you'll probably be more wrapped up in how much you love your partner than how good the sex is. Sure, the sensations are really cool, but you easily get distracted from the act of fucking (which, honestly, feels kind of mechanical on E) and end up stroking their head and telling them they have pretty eyes.
> 
> Now, fucking on amps is another story entirely -- if you have "speedy" pills, you can go at it like crazy (though, ditto on the not being able to cum part). I'm surprised there aren't myths about how if you fuck on meth it'll destroy sex forever.



I've had sex plenty times peaking on E.   Could NEVER concentrate enough to keep my schlonge hard.  Yeah....usually just end up doing a few thrusts...rubbing.....rolling....rubbing...."oh i love you"....then wake up out of la la land like, wtf was happening?


Oh man....baby oil...hmnnnnnn


----------



## StatikMax

I watched Rolling while rolling and to tell you the truth... big mistake.  It was a little too "real" if you know what I mean... And it moves extremely slow, got ADD and was barely able to finish the movie.  Good movie to watch sober or high.

And about cutting open glow sticks and spraying it all over the place: it doesn't come off.  My PS3 got covered in it, as did the TV, it wouldn't come off the walls, etc...  Put up plastic sheeting first and your good to go!

Also, if you look online they have this bath mat that turns any standard bath tub into a jacuzzi, complete with jets, bubbles, temperature control, and a pillow!

And sex... yeah... i'm always rolling way too hard to concentrate on something like that.

If you plan on rolling at home on a regular basis, you might want to invest in some lighting.  You can get a laser that is sound responsive for around $50.  Throw in a fog machine, disco ball, and some good tunes and you got a rave right in your very own home!  Oh, and if you buy black lights, make sure you buy the compact fluorescent bulbs, not the standard bulbs- those suck ass.

Also, in the baby section of target, wallmart, and so on you should find something similar to a binkie.  It's for teething babies and it vibrates when bitten.  Chew it, suck on it, listen to music, and get LOST


----------



## skittlezzzz

get wrapped up with 2 or 3 people in a super soft blanket and get a light show to sweet tracks with a visualizer in the background


----------



## jamaica0535

electric sheep screensaver is fun to stare at even when your sober....

and knowing the principals behind how electric sheep works is kind of mind boggeling in itself....


----------



## AMTDan

Rizzen said:


> qft



Double quote for truth for the ecstasy ruins sex myth.

If I'm with some friends playing a 4 person game of rockband( the song life is beatiful by sixx am is pretty sweet while rolling hard). Also playing geometry wars 2 with some friends is pretty crazy too, lots of crazy lights and pretty awesome techno music. Doing this stuff dosen't really work for me if I'm too zoned out though.

Sex is pretty good on the comedown, also lots of sweet music and messing with glowy or blacklight reflective shit works.


----------



## jrahn

*fun things*

Spinning.... stand in front of each other, grab each others arms and spin.. lol... sounds lame (since im not rolling right now) .. but try it ... keep yours eyes open and watch everything flash by as you spin faster and faster.. when your done spinning.. its also fun to try and stay standing.


----------



## questforstarfish

mattandr3ws said:


> board games?? the fuck are y'all doing wasting this wonderful drug!!... listen to music and glow stick with your friends and have a blast.... board games?? damn that pisses me off, send me your E so I can at least enjoy it... what a waste... def venting here since I can't get shit and have been trying for the past month and a half... sigh. Why are dealers so hard to find these days



You clearly haven't tried playing the game of life!!! It's awesome. And imo a hell of a lot less of a waste of time than spending the whole night masturbating and watching movies (though I will argue also that a LOT of people love doing this and if you love doing it, it's not a waste!)- you have little cars to drive, then you get all excited when you have kids/get married/get a badass job, everything is 10x more intense and then when you get bored you just leave it in a pile and go onto the next fun thing! I've never even played Candyland in my life, I'll have to look into it


----------



## Fak01

If you play any music instrument, go ahead.

I play guitar in a band and one nigth we decide to roll while jamming, IT WAS FREAKING AWESOME :D

We play MetalCore, it was Simply Brutal.


----------



## xtc121

Just blast music with good  bass and ur set bro


----------



## xriest

music sex and shower
ahhhh so relaxing


----------



## Unbreakable

Take a shower with these in

or place it in a cup of water and place them around your room....
it makes the whole place smell like your inside a Vicks Stick.....


----------



## Monkeybizness

petting my kitty, music, sex, my boyfriend and Spankwire.com lol


----------



## Dragynfyr

Unbreakable said:


> Take a shower with these in
> 
> or place it in a cup of water and place them around your room....
> it makes the whole place smell like your inside a Vicks Stick.....



OMG!!! I forgot about these things!!! 

Hop in the shower about a half hour after you drop and have these things going while your dose kicks in! lol you almost pass out it is SOOOO intense!


----------



## Unbreakable

I always have these when i roll....Pure EUPHORIA glad to see someone else likes em too 


plur


----------



## kiTTi

lol ..for some weird reason i really like putting on fashion shows(!?!?idont know!) and walking my dogs to the beach and rolling around in the sand w. them lol


----------



## questforstarfish

OH MY GOD THOSE SHOWER SOOTHERS LOOK AMAZING

I need to find them. I need them. That would be the absolute best come up of your LIFE!


----------



## questforstarfish

Oh my friend has a ferret and I am beyond stoked to go visit him on Halloween because we'll be rolling. Can you imagine?! Ferrets are fuzzy like cats but looong and silly looking, the whole thing just seems like the best idea


----------



## PrincessM

Just watch how "stupid" the things you do while rolling alone are. One night my friend said she was going for a bath but we all seen her come out the bathroom and go to bed instead.
When I went to the toilet later the bath was full with _scalding_ hot water.If she had actually gotten in it, she would of been seriously hurt.

Yet again, just depends how stupid the things you would do on E are.


----------



## Dragynfyr

questforstarfish said:


> OH MY GOD THOSE SHOWER SOOTHERS LOOK AMAZING
> 
> I need to find them. I need them. That would be the absolute best come up of your LIFE!



 be prepared, they are WAY stronger than you think! the air feels thick with vix haha


----------



## Brody

SNUGGIES xD.......> http://madsilence.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/snuggie_blanketsleeves.jpg


----------



## Dragynfyr

^ROFL! Rollings tons more fun when you dress like you're in a cult! Just gotta spike the gatoraid instead of koolaid =p


----------



## b4rd

look at porn and jack off... 

Why else would you be rolling alone?....


----------



## nelektroa

turn on some beats, make out with my roommate and take pictures of stuff...i liked trying on fuzzy socks and stuff like that and taking pictures of us wearing fun outfits... 

i rolled alone once and i called my friends and stuff, but found it quite boring


----------



## EXRoller

b4rd said:


> look at porn and jack off...
> 
> Why else would you be rolling alone?....



Hope your arm's well-rested for this one, it might take a little while. It might hurt after a while too... good luck blowing it.


----------



## deaf eye

make music ,


----------



## b4rd

EXRoller said:


> Hope your arm's well-rested for this one, it might take a little while. It might hurt after a while too... good luck blowing it.



jack be nimble jack be quick


----------



## EXRoller

b4rd said:


> jack be nimble jack be quick



But don't try jumping over candlesticks. Nothing good will come of that.


----------



## goodyman

*how to stop an e*

so i had just gotten back from the some kinda jam fest, an found me having 2 e pills left on me, also i m home now after getting back i was bored so i ate them. within 20 min i felt REALLY fucked up like the first trip, were shit was like o my god. now so i stand up an im like WOW im fucked up ,and if you have ANY axziety problems while on drugs you know what i mean. so i kinda panicd an started looking on how to stop this god damn thing... fisrt let me tell you you dont want to unless your really like 3 pills deep, . so i can crossed this answer.com things and tried to find out whats good and before you know it youll be reading shit an you'll be soo damb calm youll start to feel goo. so really try reading about stuff you like itll be weird for a bit , but then things kick ass. the jaw will clench and youll notice your calm. an really into giving others info on shit you know. it helped me .. give it a try. and youll get tto that point were you think your done, an start bummin out. belive me your not. just no it WILL ensd. just exsept, everytig must end


----------



## BrutalRollar

Play guitar, smoke weed, I dont roll myself that often anymore, but when I do I'm usually just jamming on my guitar and smoking weed. I usually roll at raves or parties tho


----------



## Dahli

I'm not particularly coordinated while rolling, but I really enjoy watching people play music/visual games like:
DDR
Boom Boom Rocket (making fireworks to music!)
and I haven't rolled to it yet but can't wait - <b>BEAT HAZARD!</b> Use the music on your network to play an asteroids type game that makes the levels and power of your weapon based on the music. I sometimes feel like I'm rolling when I play it straight up sober. 

That or just have some good friends to ramble to.


----------



## Clusterone666

*Solo Rolling*

What is there to do when your by yoursefl and you're rolling? I am SO gone right nowand having so much fun, i'm rolling BALLS, but what activities ca i do to keep myself occupied? Thank you :D


----------



## AMTDan

Check out like 4 threads down. Thread on what to do at home while rolling


----------



## deadhead507461

You should check this video out


----------



## dayman

All good things:

-Take a bath

-Snuggle

-Make a smoothie

-Sex

-Massages


----------



## khald

music with a good system, cuddle-puddle area, smoking, hanging out, etc

and *this.*


toa$t said:


> sex


----------



## Bisoo369

hands down best thing is .Menthol Cigarettes.


----------



## van3ssa

Rizzen said:


> Have you guys seent he movie "Rolling" yet?



fcking great movie! it's available on youtube in like 11 parts.


----------



## sgt shroom

When I'm rolling @ home I often "roll" around inthe floor like a log. Also I like to lay on the couch upside down and give myself lightshows


----------



## sgt shroom

No one's mentioned sparklers   sparkler lightshows are wicked. 

Playdough


----------



## Clusterone666

Well, what I ended up doing was listening to music, sitting up on my bed, talking to people who weren't there, dancing, and attempting to go on the computer (ended up upside down on the floor cuz it felt so good :D)
But What i took was actually MDMx (i think?) And 2-CB, and it screwed my world up it was amazing, i spent an hour watching my friend (even though i was home alone) walk THROUGH my window, do a circle around my room, wink at me, talk to me (but i couldn't hear him, but I knew what he was saying) crouch down and dissapear, then see my girl, hold her, and talk to her and when i would go to kiss her she would dissappear, then my ceiling would turn into a ball and fall on me, it was surrealistic, it was crazy, it was great :D And every 5 minutes i would all of a sudden be in like a different area, like one second i was on my bed, the next i was at denny's COMPLETELY sober eating food with my girl and my best friend, and it was or felt like it was 100% real, and this happened probably 30+ times and each time i was doing something different and at a different place, it was so damn bizzare :D But were getting more and i'm planning on taking more so that i can get the total mind fuck like last time :D Oh and I tried watching spun on it and wow, big mistake, too tweaky XP i couldn't watch it so i layed on the couch with my girl and friend with headphoens on haha.
But thanks for the suggestions i'll know for next time :D


----------



## PeacefulAnarchist

All u need is friends, music, cool lights, and GLOWSTICKS!!!!


----------



## naughtie

PeacefulAnarchist said:


> All u need is friends, music, cool lights, and GLOWSTICKS!!!!



 right on !

And some nitrous


----------



## TheExoticFish

You know what i love to do when im rollin. Roll. And im rollin right now. I love it


----------



## foxyloxy55

Rizzen said:


> rolling at home solo or no?
> 
> solo:
> yeah, i tend to get geeked out on a computer or my phone for hours.  surfind the web, chatting with people, looking up most random shit ever, forgetting what i look for and start looking for totally off topic shit.... and etc
> but while solo, get some glowsticks, vick, some techno, a steamed out restroom, and ... do whatever! dont watch movies, cuz thats a waste of a roll, and thats just my opinion.  download diff music, look up diff music.  also they got some really trippy videos on youtube made FOR rolling which really fuck you up.  lol
> 
> if you got a girl.... come on now!
> 
> a dude!  just go with a flow and do whatever feels right and fun. stay occupied and not by some stupid shit like looking for bud under the coach, cuz you will NEVER find it lol.
> 
> rolling at home is fun, to me anyways.  with good crowd, some music, glowsticks, blacklight and etc.
> 
> 
> you probably know this, but have some weed.  and actually a duster... it does wonders [its not safe to use, im just mentioning it, because it really fucks your world up.].



Ewww... duster is dirty. You just admitted it isn't safe. Why not nitrous? It is safe and I can't imagine it's not better.


----------



## Tunnelfission

Playing with animals/dogs is actually so carefree and fun while your rolling, just interacting with something thats dull while you yourself are a bit dulled from the MDMA is a good time, a dog and yourself can become best buddies!


----------



## pinsandneedles51

I bought a glow dome last weekend to see if it would be a fun home rolling activity, and damn, it was a brilliant idea, especially on the strobe light setting of it. ahahaha.


----------



## trakstar

shit listen to music and call friends/girls..


----------



## trakstar

i wouldnt really roll alone tho that shits boring..


----------



## BrutalRollar

If im at home rolling alone, im usually on msn and facebook, while im blasting high quality tunes while im doing a nice blade session


----------



## MrFaust

cuddle puddle


----------



## girlygrrl

Don't roll without one of these (or similar):
Mini Massager

Winamp visualization plugins are good, try acidspunk...especially good on HD TV + surround sound

Also:
- your favorite flavor of gum
- music videos (they seem way more deep and meaningful)


----------



## Jory

Amazing feeling I discovered while rolling at a house party at my house when I decided to take a quick shower because I thought it would feel good. If your shower sprays lines of water with a sort of circular outline shape, close your eyes and move your head in a circular motion keeping the cirular shape made by the shower spray in the center of the top of your head. Feels like god is pissong circles of joy into your brain.


----------



## CaPoNe.

Taking a bunch of glowstick cracking them open and spinning around in circles so the glow in the dark stuff gets on all of my walls and it looks like im in space lol


----------



## dreworthedrew

I just sit on the computer, listen to music. roll around on the bed. SEX!!!! yea not alot you can do at home.


----------



## Molly's Her Name

*Roll Party!*

Lets see what everyone's favorite things to do/have at a rolling party at their house are. Toys, lights, accessories, so on. What makes your night when a DJ isn't on hand.


----------



## chitown rollin

Good house music, I like to rent lights from a nearby store (lasers, strobes, regular bright moving lights), LED click on key chains for shows, lots of MDMA.


----------



## MasterSplinter

*Splinter's Thoughts (With MasterSplinter)*

pussy, glowsticks, good sound, and pussy


----------



## snafu

Gasoline, matches


----------



## chitown rollin

Huh? ^


----------



## snafu

A rubber chicken, turkey baster, commando boots, bow tie, speedo, aviators, handlebar mustache, whip, handcuffs, chocolate syrup, ten feet of copper wire, duct tape, whipped cream, spermicide, tattoo gun, pepper spray, police uniforms, and egg salad.


----------



## Bloby

A million times this:

*NSFW*: 








When I roll at home I always sneak up on people with it and watch them forget whatever they were doing an groan 

Also DnB, cold water, christmas lights, glowsticks etc


----------



## TearItDown

fire poi


----------



## insane_x10

what i find to make the trip last longer and feel better is to watch intense movies or shows, anything suspenseful should work. for me its the tension in the movies that gets me with a big smile.


----------



## TearItDown

Go to the store and buy one of those rock turtles. The ones that you use as a door stop or something like that.

When you're rolling, wear a hoodie. When you are coming up, put the rock turtle in your pocket.

when you're peaking, take it out of your pocket.

let me know what you think.


----------



## IceGecko

i think yr on drugs mate *)

love this thread, i used to "e" at raves years ago in oz, just started "rolling" (where did that word come from?) at home with girlfriend and its nice... 

we got a nice microfibre blanket to be on, we bought one earlier that was way too small...

i have to cut it into mittens. the baby powder was popular, my hands were getting really sweaty and gf wanted to keep really dry...

she wouldnt go for a shower or bath even though i suggested it several times, ill have to E alone one day and get her to pleasure me *)

sex of course it never came up in my early Eing days but with some viagra it was really nice.

not big on lights or anything but i could be i guess, didnt have the technoey music i love going either it gives gf a headache, hmm, i guess i really do need a new gf ><

we have a mini massager but didnt have it out (it was our first time). i had all sorts of crazy ideas while eing about massage chairs, machines that move mini massagers over you or drapes hair/feathers/etc. along yr body...stemmed from thinking about getting "fucking machines" for a sexstacy party (i SO wanna do it lol).

how about a fan and a heater to stand in front of? a sling to swing around on in the house like a sex swing or a swinging chair, or moon hanging basket chair thingy (make sure they are strong usually a second person puts weight on it and crash...)

thatll do for now, nice thread. oh its saturday, i thought about seeing if there was some party on tonight...woot woot


----------



## mrgufy12

toa$t said:


> sex



hey i have fuck on mollies and omG is the shit... .. pero bueno im alone today i was thinking that masturbation would be just fine... well i just found out... that i u just sit to watch PORN  ... IS FUCKING AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chitown rollin

lmao


----------



## severely etarded

Folley said:


> LOL bro I start out with more than 3 pills, try like 7, and thats not even that much
> 
> But I love listening to music and just rolling around on my carpet when I roll, it feels amazing



If you have to take 7 pills to get high, either you get the bunkest pills ever or you need to stop rolling so much


----------



## Folley

severely etarded said:


> If you have to take 7 pills to get high, either you get the bunkest pills ever or you need to stop rolling so much


If anyone needs 7 to get "high" they need to stop rolling immediately, but 7 pills throughout the night is if Im getting super fucked up.
On topic though, swinging on a swing set and on a tire swing is sooooo amazing while rolling, you practically feel like your flying


----------



## chitown rollin

Folley- you're a moron. Nobody should ever take 7 pills. Maybe you don't know the dangers of re-dosing... in fact I know you don't. Your brain attempts to release more serotonin when its all already been depleted, which makes the risks much greater. By the way it doesn't really get you much (or any, in my experience) high.


----------



## Folley

chitown rollin said:


> Folley- you're a moron. Nobody should ever take 7 pills. Maybe you don't know the dangers of re-dosing... in fact I know you don't. Your brain attempts to release more serotonin when its all already been depleted, which makes the risks much greater. By the way it doesn't really get you much (or any, in my experience) high.


Well everytime I take more pills I get high. But I have researched a lot on my own and several threads here on bluelight have taught me quite a bit about the effects of ecstasy and other drugs. I choose to have a night where I go big or go home everyonce in a while instead of shooting up heroin. Its my body I know the consequences, I can live with them.
Every thread you have posted somthing negative towards me, I honestly like you, your a pretty good source of information. So quit with the bad vibes and lets all have some fun


----------



## chitown rollin

Suggesting that somebody taking 3 pills isn't a lot and bragging that you take 7 just pisses me off. This is a harm reduction website. Though it can be fun, reducing the dangers that come along with drug use is its primary purpose, and the reason that I am on here.


----------



## Folley

chitown rollin said:


> Suggesting that somebody taking 3 pills isn't a lot and bragging that you take 7 just pisses me off. This is a harm reduction website. Though it can be fun, reducing the dangers that come along with drug use is its primary purpose, and the reason that I am on here.


Your right, but still at raves people take 25+ bombs, they mostly end up E tards, but redosing isn't the same as going on a binge of meth, I usually stop popping pills after 6 hours. I think you should go crazy and have a lot of fun and do all the drugs you want sometimes, so you know what its like. Im not dropping 7 bombs with each roll, but usually 4-5.

Too keep the thread on topic
-Playing with your cat
-arguing on the internet


----------



## chitown rollin

Nobody takes 25 rolls. If they do they are wasting their serotonin and money. You seem quite uneducated on MDMA. I suggest refraining from posting such things until you know a bit more about the chemical. Telling people to go crazy and do all the drugs you want is NOT harm reduction, and you are being a moron.


----------



## Folley

I know more than the average thizz taker. I understand that redosing is not supposed to be effective, but honestly it works every time I try it and as long as the bombs are clean the after effects and come down are almost nonexistent. For me.

This is not a thread talking about  inexperienced users or what the consequences of ecstasy use are.
I feel like I should go crazy sometimes, this is my attitude on drugs. Is it right? Hell no. But that has to do with the "plan" i have for my life, have all my fun now and join the USMC. I wanna know i had a fun time before I might get shot


----------



## rollllllls

in spirit of the topic:

-google "fun things to do rolling" (laughing at myself as i'm typing it since everything shy of contracting aids is fun rolling)
-find this thread through google
-spend what seems like eternity trying to think of a username
-flip through my other firefox tabs
-"wasn't i doing something?"
-register and post with a regrettable username


----------



## Heh?!

Empty the floorspace of a large closet. 
Hang christmas lights across the top(not too many or it's too bright).
Cover floorspace with cushions, pillows, and blankets.
Get lightshows while laying on above mentioned soft things(preferably with a closet full of people).
Melt.


----------



## Renz Envy

TearItDown said:


> Go to the store and buy one of those rock turtles. The ones that you use as a door stop or something like that.
> 
> When you're rolling, wear a hoodie. When you are coming up, put the rock turtle in your pocket.
> 
> when you're peaking, take it out of your pocket.
> 
> let me know what you think.



lmao. Best post ever


----------



## rocknroll702

i like listening to boys noize at home hella loud or daft punk and watching visuals.. and or messing around with virtual dj and the hardware u can buy along with it has been quite fun as well!


----------



## max225

stare at random shit... But i find I can only do this on molly not on pills


----------



## Eyes On the Roll

I came home mid roll tonight (school tomorrow so i came in early) and I drank some chocolate milk (awesome) drank some water, took my shirt off, talked to my dad, wrote some poems, and have been glued to the computer for the past hour


----------



## IceGecko

take E, wait 15 mins or so, jump in the shower not too hot, and wait for rushes to kick in, do an outdoor lap of the house in the middle of the night and back into the shower.


----------



## Renz Envy

Awing at the crazy light portal that my monitor becomes.


----------



## dfwplurr817

i mix E-mergenc into actual orange juice and drink that with my tab, its hits me alot harder and quicker, i turn on my xbox 360 and play visuals off that with my 46 inch plasma and lower the brightness, i have a strobe light in front of the tv as well, the laser light sho thing that shoots out little red and green dots and moves to the beat of my music, smoke menthol cigs or wine wood tips, give glove lightsho to others or to myself in front of a mirror or watch even better glove lightshows all over youtube, layout 3 layers of blanket all over the place and just layout and look at all the lights going on in my living room, vicks inhalers i can keep going! lol


----------



## Darksidesam

I know honestly know, people who have ate 25 pills in one night...

How stupid is that ...
As for rolling at home, A fun idea i heard to do (i never roll at home) is to tape glowsticks to a ceiling fan and turn lights off and enjoy the show


----------



## IceGecko

glowies on the ceiling fan genius, FUCKING GENIUS


----------



## serotoninstorm

I use to plan "things to do" while rolling... but then realized that regardless of what you're doing when rolling, everything is fantastic.


----------



## Darksidesam

serotoninstorm said:


> I use to plan "things to do" while rolling... but then realized that regardless of what you're doing when rolling, everything is fantastic.



Especially breathing deep breaths through your nostrils


----------



## IceGecko

I smoke menthol now ><

Yeah its really strange for a rollie tobacco smoking aussie lol

Dumping useless gf so Ill be able to quit for real now, think Ill still smoke menthols and stuff when rolling on the floor though.

Have to buy a stash of candles, insence and stuff, I tend to focus on the sense of touch mostly, I should broaden my horizens some more.


----------



## ColtDan

cuddle, fondle and touch people/things whilst listening to amazing music and smoking menthol cigarettes


----------



## phatass

listening to music, watching a movie, inviting a girl over to fuck... spending hours petting your dog/ cat


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

bouncing around liek a retard is my personal favorite


----------



## Syrinx

MasterSplinter said:


> pussy, glowsticks, good sound, and pussy



Right on.


----------



## psilocybinsane

My Recipe For A Good At Home Roll :D

INGREDIENTS:
1 blue glow stick, 1 green glow stick, 1 pitch black room with large mirror, a stereo, and some good techno 

attach a shoelace to each glowstick. Now combine all ingredients in a pitch black room with a large mirror in front of you. Play your favorite psy trance, hardstyle, or hardcore and give yourself a lightshow to remember :D


----------



## psilocybinsane

Ive had many amazing nights like this.... good times :D


----------



## liquidreality

One of my favorite things to do is sing and dance to Rock Horror Picture Show XD Although, imo almost any musical is pure gold on MDMA. I also really like curling up with my can during the comedown and read some philosophy. Some of that stuff is way out there8(


----------



## IceGecko

lol@ musicals *)

you shoulda seen me in a pair of gold macrame booty shorts


----------



## LRT007

People, people make it better, im rolling right now, but no people, how i wish there were people


----------



## ugrowitwesmokeit

Awww poor LRT007! rollin with no people.. that's no fun! well it could be but i'vve never done it personally. In that case, you should follow the post #156.. that should be fun! giving yourself a lightshow in the mirror haha that's awesome.. never thought of that before!


----------



## xtc5551212

I love rolling at home (or someone else's) more than anywhere else! The key elements are:

- Partner(s)
- Sex
- Massage
- Glowsticks
- Music
- Trippy videos or Screensavers
- Lube
- Massage oil
- Any kind of vibrating sex toys
- Candles

I've rolled a few times in a home with a fireplace, and although it's trippy it kind of sucks you in and next thing you know you can't stop starring and it feels like hours go by. I try to avoid them now.


----------



## Bob Mcdougle

I mainly roll at home, just because nearly none of my mates do, and I would hate to be that one guy in a night club who is obviously eckied off his barrel out on the dance floor, with his mates all laughing at him. I always feel sorry for them, it's like taking the piss out of a disabled child.

Anyway, for probably obvious reasons, I'm loosing my train of thought.

I tend to just put on some music and get lost in the internet and maybe have a film on that i'm pausing every 10 minutes or so to continue to piss around on the internet, but usually tend to be on some form of chat website or something as all you want to do is talk to people, and normally end up on forums such as this.
Although it's probably obvious but I would recommend having a mate round (preferably of the opposite sex), and just make a night out of it, bang on a film with some interesting visual effects, and talk shite the whole way through it, and see where the night takes you.

I would also suggest only having good old molly, or some good pills from a source that you have tried before. Mainly because I have, on many occasions, found myself bored out my mind, and popped an E, that I got from sombody I didn't know for a price that was too reasonable to pass up. And it turns out to be some interesting MDxx mix, and what ever stimulant they have put in it makes you very uneasy when being still, and you have to go for a really long walk to be able to enjoy it.

Oh and I also like to bang on a pink floyd playlist and just sit back and stare at my artex ceiling for hours on end,watching it move around.


----------



## Slappyfinklestein

Whacking it ?


----------



## AriesEff

Sit in front of a big mirror and talk to yourself, smile, check out your pupils, make weird faces and noises! BEST!


----------



## Southernsun

When my wife and I roll at home no matter what we start out doing we usually end up stretched out on a blanket in front of the fireplace, playing songs for each other and talking for hours. And eating oranges--gotta have oranges. Anyway, we played this while we were coming up last time we rolled and finished just as we peaked. You take a piece of paper and one person starts by writing part of sentence then folding that part of the paper over and writes the last two words on the next line leaving them visible for the next person. The next person continues from those two words, folding over what they wrote and leaving two words visible on the next line and so on. Once you fill the page the last person unfolds it and reads it aloud. It will be full of every emotion you can imagine and probably one of the most profound things you've ever heard.


----------



## DJDirtyMoney

Never rolled in my own house but can't wait till I do; as I was reading all 7 pages of this thread I managed to gaze over at the drum set in my room and just grinned, I have a 24" ride symbol that gives of a really nice low tinging noise. I also play violin and the lower strings vibrate a lot so that would be nice! Mess around with insane echoing effects with my electric violin on very loud volumes, stare into my aquarium, play with mah dog, chat with some good friends, go for a 711 run at 3am, light the fire pit in my back yard, play with some glow sticks, jam some great tunes! haha I can't wait the two weeks until my parents go away so I can finally roll in my own home! Going to be great!


----------



## RoyMunson

This thread is both hilarious and a real eye opener, never tried E outside of big music events.


----------



## severely etarded

you could try porn and silicone lube. gotta have some silicone lube though, or your pecker will be sore in the morning.

download winamp media player and try the visualizer "MilkDrop". Phenomenal.

If you have a big screen and subwoofer sound system, amazing!


----------



## preppylepunk

You take a piece of paper and one person starts by writing part of sentence then folding that part of the paper over and writes the last two words on the next line leaving them visible for the next person. The next person continues from those two words, folding over what they wrote and leaving two words visible on the next line and so on. Once you fill the page the last person unfolds it and reads it aloud. It will be full of every emotion you can imagine and probably one of the most profound things you've ever heard.[/QUOTE]

This right here sounds fucking amazing....Im more into the emotional stimulation of the drug and this is a great way to connect with someone. Which is a segue to a ROLLING STORY!! 
So I met this girl on POF named Molly (total coincidence), we emailed and spoke on the phone for about 2 months before we met each other so we were pretty well acquainted. So the night came for us to hang. I told her I had some molly I was selling but never tried it and I wanted know if she wanted too. She was totally down! we started the date by going out to fat tuesdays for a cpl of slushy drinks and to loosen up the mood since we just met each other...Afterwards we went to my apartment for what i hope would be an awesome night. I gave her some boxers, a tanktop, and a pair of fuzzy socks that Ive had forever from my days of rolling in College. I put on a tank top, some basketball shorts with no underwear under them and fuzzy socks.... we popped the capsules and started watching Kat Williams.....after awhile we started to feel them because that shit got soooo Hilarious as it went on. We then started to roll hard smoking blunts and cigarettes, drinking redbull and Icewater, and oding off of Carmex and putting Vicks on our chest and under our noses and eyes. We then decided to take the party to the bathroom. I steamed it up real good and used some of those Sudacare  soothing tablets (best advice) then we sat in the tub and washed each others feet while talking about our lives. Afterwards we laid in my bed under a fleece blanket enjoying each others company sharing a kiss every now and then....Excellent first date experience


----------



## Southernsun

"Excellent first date experience"

To say the least! I love that story, especially the part where you washed each others feet. There's something very intimate about that.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

All the suggestions previously stated are perfect.

A cuddle partner is at the top of my list followed by good music, cigs, and lights.


----------



## gymstud

Yer wanking and Internet


----------



## severely etarded

^ escorts if you have the $$


----------



## gymstud

Mdma porn and hookers = happy days


----------



## patra

So obviously, everything is fun... here's some things I like..

Breathing. <---- everytime I roll at home, I think just breathing is awesome. I am convinced I can feel air, so I spend a good amount of time "touching" air. 

Blowing bubbles. Yep.

Going outside, smelling flowers. Looking at trees. Changing the environment in general.

Chewing gum.

Smelling perfume.

Using hand lotion.

Staring in the mirror.

I guess it doesn't take much to please me...


----------



## mark881

LRT007 said:


> People, people make it better, im rolling right now, but no people, how i wish there were people



Mmm...I like going to the club and syncing off into my own dance zone, but during breaks I REALLY want to talk to people, if only for 60 seconds.


----------



## davesquirrel

Rolling at home you've got to book  a masseuse to come and give you a full body massage. I dropped 2 purple partyflocks about 30 minutes before he arrived and had a massage while I was coming up ending with an unexpected prostate massage.  Actually being to achieve an orgasm while rolling feels absolutely amazing. Im going to have a poke round up there next time I roll lol :-D


----------



## Az67

If the drugs are good then drug sex beats all those things you guys are going on about, yeah they are fun...but nothing is as fun as good drug sex. That's the trouble with them not being legal...way too much crap around. I can't even call the things that have been around the last 10 years E's. Proper ones just don't exist any more, but if they did you would realise what you are missing out on.


----------



## n2n

I have no idea how you guys can get erections when rolling. I can barely find my dick... I like wind in my face and beer tastes great rolling.


----------



## RhythmSpring

There are so many posts in this thread by users with still only one post.


----------



## nomoremolly

Put on headphones and dance infront of the mirror.


----------



## weirdfish

Last time I made a fire in my living room and monged out to some music with my dog. It was amazing.


----------



## mTommd

> I have no idea how you guys can get erections when rolling. I can barely find my dick... I like wind in my face and beer tastes great rolling.



few minutes of 69 makes it all right


----------



## laugh

picking big boogers and eating them


----------



## Cartesia

^^^ i tend to do this before i put anything up my nose... after I'm afraid Id be pulling drugs out that I want in me!


Honestly I hate watching movies while rolling but I love watching the club scene out of Human Traffic, where everything fades to white - IMO it is the only accurate description of ecstasy I've ever seen in a movie/etc


----------



## Bearlove

I quite enjoy suspending myself from the ceiling by hooks (suspension), necrophilia is a giggle (one sided though), plushophilia, breath control, hematolagnia - all 'fun things to do when rolling' (Please check your local laws).


----------



## neMMMM

I enjoy being hung from the ceiling next to bearlove while others flick pills into my mouth


----------



## Pharmanaut

Girls, beanbags, candles, girls, The Orb, girls... oh those huge pupils when she looks at you and you KNOW she's feeling as fucking beautiful as you are. Stunning times!


----------



## matt2012

I didn't read every page here so i don't know if this has been posted or not.....

1. go to the top of the Ecstacy Disscusion page.
2. click the big link blue that says "everything you ever wanted to know about ecstacy"
3. scroll down to "tricks"
4. commence with the funness.

or click here http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/search.php?searchid=1079055


----------



## elr

listen to records

stretch

lay down on the couch

pet the dog

look at photographs of loved ones

paint

i know this is a stupid one but it always seems to happen.. walk around the house high with my arms folded across my chest just kind of taking it in

play arcade style games (nothing too involved)

smelling tiger balm

i don't play in the sink but washing my hands always feels good


----------



## Heyitsgin

Def a myth. Can be some of the best sex of your life depended on ur partner, chemistry with each other  and the xtc ..h based the best IMO


----------



## Cassio

Play Just Dance on kinect naked with your todger flapping around in the wind:D


----------



## monopoly90

Can anyone recommend good porn to watch on molly? Me and my gf has no problems with having sex on mdma and we are enjoing porn, so I am looking for some psychedelic or orgasmic porn. Regular porn is good on comedown but I want something that will melt our brains while we will having sex on the peak  
I have found Island Fever series, which is kinda good, but mabye you know something stronger.


----------



## SirStiffler

I sometimes prefer solo rolling at home over rolling with my normal group of people. Often when I'm around them, and it gets late at buddy's house (wife & kids asleep) I get to what I call the "blah" moment. Where I suddenly lose energy to do much, become super bored and irritable. But at home, it doesn't seem to be as bad or it takes longer to come on. As for me, though, I don't really dance, so I put on my favorite music and just love to sing when I'm rolling. I also have a small & simple LED poi that I like to spin around lol.


----------



## r3n3g4d3

monopoly90 said:


> Can anyone recommend good porn to watch on molly?



Go to porn hub and search "Sex In A Tent On Tomorrowland"


----------



## justchillingina...

toa$t said:


> sex


True just got done getting some good good. Feeling amazing... werd.


----------



## Cassio

AJAX said:


> run around your block at 4:30 am , like go take a jog, feels great



DON´T DO THAT! Doing this will cause you to overheat which in turn will lead to heart damage


----------



## BlueBull

Cassio said:


> DON´T DO THAT! Doing this will cause you to overheat which in turn will lead to heart damage


That's nonsense. First of all you are in open air and second of all it's only a lap around the block. If what you are saying were true we'd have millions of ravers, known to dance inside for hours on end while rolling, with damaged hearts. It takes a LOT to overheat on MDMA, it's not impossible but it's not going to happen from one lap around the block at 4:30am

Don't do this if you have heart issues obviously, but then you shouldn't be using MDMA in the first place


----------



## Cassio

And that´s why many of this ravers will die prematurely of heart atack in their 40s. I´m just being prudent.


----------



## BlueBull

Cassio said:


> And that´s why many of this ravers will die prematurely of heart atack in their 40s. I´m just being prudent.


You do realise that the ravers of the 90's are now almost all in their 40's? Where are all the premature deaths? Again, what you are saying is nonsense. There's prudent and there's overprudent, you fall in the latter category. Which is good if that works for you, but that doesn't mean your information is correct


----------



## Rolling_ape

*Fun things to do while rolling*

Hey guys, I'm planning on having 2 pills tomorrow night. They're good quality one gets me going really hard 2 gets me off this planet
But I tend to waste time doing silly thing, even though they're still fun but I wanna find new fun things to do
What's some things you guys do while rolling that you find fun/entertaining ?


----------



## Swim15

I have a bunch of friends that will get together and roll but I couldn't even imagine not being at a show or some epic event, just seems like a waste personally but that's just me. 

If I wasn't going to do that then it would involve music and sex pretty much.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Swim15 said:


> I have a bunch of friends that will get together and roll but I couldn't even imagine not being at a show or some epic event, just seems like a waste personally but that's just me.
> 
> If I wasn't going to do that then it would involve music and sex pretty much.



^^
what he says


----------



## Rolling_ape

it's with 2 friends, we're just having a little gathering and wanting to have fun 
Love music when I'm rolling, but I'm kind of thinking ideas for activities


----------



## BlueBull

Swim15 said:


> I have a bunch of friends that will get together and roll but I couldn't even imagine not being at a show or some epic event, just seems like a waste personally but that's just me.
> 
> If I wasn't going to do that then it would involve music and sex pretty much.


Since this question was already asked before and there's a pretty large thread about it, I'm going to merge this one in there. Read up, there's a lot of good ideas in here


----------



## jezpe

i cant really add to this fun stuff to do, bcos when i use mdma im pretty much floored with overwhelming empathy, Like dancing would feel forced. for me its extremely relaxing, but mind goes fast. Just good music blasting hard and thats all the fun stuff i need . I love my brain.


----------



## Erikmen

Rolling_ape said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning on having 2 pills tomorrow night. They're good quality one gets me going really hard 2 gets me off this planet
> But I tend to waste time doing silly thing, even though they're still fun but I wanna find new fun things to do
> What's some things you guys do while rolling that you find fun/entertaining 



Do you plan for the comedown, or just let it be? Don't you feel depressed when it's over? 
Not judging, just curious.


----------



## razzadazza

*Things to do*



Erikmen said:


> Do you plan for the comedown, or just let it be? Don't you feel depressed when it's over?
> Not judging, just curious.



ive found some good things to do are ( not in any specific order). These are presuming your popping pills with your partner

sex
shower
look at pictures of your partner
send and read a pre written text to your partner saying all the good points about them
roll on the floor and cuddle under a duvet 
dance
bath together
hold hands
go to the toilet and watch each other pee
turn your room into a rave by adding disco light bulbs and a mobile disco ball
good music is a deffo
massage oil


----------



## razzadazza

That sounds fun. Going to try that


----------

